# What is your favowite food?



## Bunnydrool1324

I am wondering what some other bunnys' favowite food iz. Mine iz this green stuff my mommy calls romaine lettuce. What is yours?


----------



## lillyen10

*Bunnydrool1324 wrote: *


> I am wondering what some other bunnys' favowite food iz. Mine iz this green stuff my mommy calls romaine lettuce. What is yours?


i absulutwy wove that stuff it is delicouse but i wove my tweats that moma kalls octapo treats


----------



## mardigraskisses

Bananas! :bunnydance:


----------



## hartleybun

:carrot:carrot:carrot:carrot:carrot:carrot yeah we know dey is got lots of sugar but dey is sooooooo tasty. r hoomin gives us dis pellets food tho' and dis green stuff. hay is tasty too:bunnydance:

roxy and hartleybun rex


----------



## kirsterz09

we all like our fruity rabbit food but Clover loves dried banana flakes and along with Fiver, eats just about everythin else!


----------



## marcelle03

My favowite food is fresh basil leaves from the garden.


----------



## LovableLops

Mmmm i wike kawots tewww! Yummay :carrot:carrot:carrot
Dey do has lotsa shuger but dont make me hyper so why cant i eadum ALL DAY WONG?!?! Mommy can be mean sum timez


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry

I wuv peanut butta whoppers!
They is so tastyz!
- Nova


----------



## Zyzra

I sampled a new food today. It was very tasty. My human was grooming me when all of a sudden this big juicy looking thing that looked like a carrot but wasnt appeared in front of my nose. When i bit into it something red came out. It was yummy! but then i was sent back to my cage for some reason. I hope i get more soon!
-Frog


----------



## kirbyultra

hi this is toby
my mom gives me banana sometimes
sometimes craisins
sometimes pumpkin mash
i wuv them all
oh, she's ok too.


----------



## sweetrose

my momma gives us (me (angel) Gwen ammo buck and maverick this really good smelling stuff i think she calls it cilantro or something like that and then collards there big and green


----------



## nicolevins

Apples and hay. Oh how I love them so much :hearts:yes:


----------



## pOker

i wuvs pineapplez and applews. buts ma foodz iz weally goodz. i sitz in it and spillz and make my hoomin pick it allz up. itz so funny.


----------



## mardigraskisses

*pOker wrote: *


> buts ma foodz iz weally goodz. i sitz in it and spillz and make my hoomin pick it allz up. itz so funny.


Me too! :rofl:


----------



## lillyen10

my favowit food is fruts wike buebewies bwakbewwies and aso wasbewies 



POE


----------



## ricosuave

My favowite foo is nanas, I's Binkeez 4 nanas and Pretzels!!


----------



## bagginslover

I likez all da foods!!! I'm only widdle but mummeh says my belleh is like TARDIS, dunno what dat is but fink it means iz big


----------



## Bo-Peep

*bagginslover wrote: *


> I likez all da foods!!! I'm only widdle but mummeh says my belleh is like TARDIS, dunno what dat is but fink it means iz big



i dote no wot TARDIS is iverbut ime owlder than yoo so ile twy to wurk it owt.If yor belleh is likeit, maybe TARDIS is a wownd fing full ov karrots an narners?

Orlso Fwed- I hurd that if yor belleh is big it meens that wen yoo groe up yoo ar gonna be a GIYANT wabbit but ize dote no if thats troo.

Wub B-P
Xxx


----------



## Bo-Peep

*ricosuave wrote: *


> My favowite foo is nanas, I's Binkeez 4 nanas and Pretzels!!



Ar yooSHOR wabbits ar erloud Pretzels? Mie mammy haz neva eva givd me a Pretzel an now i fink mie mammy iz krool :grumpy:

Iduz the binkiz 4 nanas too, but mie fwend Klowey she dunt do vat she just fumps an fumps hur ikkl bak legs bikos sheez skared ov nanas (an evwyfing els, silly Klowey). But the BIG wabbit Chutney gets mennymor narnas than us ikkl wuns bikos she haz stuff korld medsin eech dae an she pritends its horrid so that mammy puts it onsum nana for hur :shhhh:

Wub B-P
xxx


----------



## checkitjess

my rabbit love to eat chopped carrots...:bunnydance:

__________________
bespoke database


----------



## ASKidwai

me wuv lettuce and gween gwass but mah hooman izz cwazy. he give me lettuce all day wong and he puwish me 4 eating it outside whewe itzz planted.
buh i luv mah hooman.
sometime he give cuddles but i scratch sooooooooooo funny watchin him gwolew at me


----------



## RandomWiktor

Wendy: I love mango but I only get a tiny bit every once in a while because of all of the sugar 

Brindam: I like clover flowers, they're great!


----------



## Katmais_mommy

I go crazy for watermelon and carrots!!!


----------



## MeAndB44

Me is still a wittle girl, so I have only eated some foods. I like karots and apels but my momma say dat i kant have to much.


----------



## bearbop

My name is walter but they call me wally sometimes, i LOVE
* Cheerios
* Apples
* Vegetables
* Treats... Expecially treats


----------



## Iluvbunnys

i wuv cellytops brokely leaves snowpea sprouts and heaps more i espaccially luv the stuff in the garden the stuff im not alowed to eat the stuff mi huumen grows!!


----------



## Yield

i love bananas, apples, and carrots best! when i know mommy has them for me, i refuse to eat my parsley and romaine lettuce because i want them soo bad! bananas are best out of all those though!


----------



## stars1

Like celery cabbage very much, but also like almost all of the green vegetables.


----------



## bearbop

I wove to eat tons of fruits like apples, bananas, pears, i also wove veggies like carrots, lettuce, parsly, and more. My friends owner made me treats that were really yummy in my tummy. i also love.

CHERIOS


----------



## butsy

bananas and celeryyy


----------



## Bunnyluverz

Im aa bad girl.. i luv hersheys bar and strawberry shakess.. Im not allowwed to.. but when my mommys not looking i steall her chocolate and drink her shakess ^^


----------



## Catalina

My favowit foods iz strawberriz tops. No! No! I likes banana mostest. Banana! Banana!


----------



## lionheadhope

my mommy gives me wettice and yummy nanas i have a wata bolw me put wood shavings in it and it goes weird its funny to see mommy picking it out lol:shhhh::weee::rofl::devil


----------



## sparney

i lke cucumber when its hot, wheetabix when its cold, carrots all the time, alfalfa cubes when i want them and pumpkin seeds are ok, but im not sure about them yet


----------



## MILU

Favorite treat: Sunflower seeds!
Favorite fruits: Mango, peaches and plums! 
hmm.. ok.. Bananas too!
Favorite food (oh well, my owner won't give me more fruits or sunflower seeds, so I gotta eat other stuff...): carrot tops


----------



## Basil24

Ohh! I love pineapples and bananas and apples and blackberries! But they not good for me to have all the time. I grunt and climb all over my mommy to get it before she can puts it down. 
I also love my oat grass nom nom nom!
Oh and lettuce! i steal some from my plates and take it to my favorites place to munch
Carrots are good too but they not my favorites.


----------



## Spot

My dad says i not old enough yet to eat fruts an vegtables.I realy like hay.it my favowit andas of wite now pellets is second.I awso realy wike my salt wheel.Sometims i eat da grass dat grows awound my cage.I forgot to tell you tht this is da new bunny "Hopper" talkin,not Spot


----------



## Pippin

I totally dig banana. Mmmm baaanaaanaaaaa! Actually I fink whoever invented da banana should be pwesident of da world.


----------



## Bill the bunny guy

Welove parsly. mmmmm And in the morn my slave gives us nanners so he can clean out our litter box......We also like carrots..Love dat orange stick thing...yummy


----------



## WhiteCharlie

i WUUUVVV seewantro! i whyk strawbewies, but sometimes dey make my mouf pucker an my tongue gits siwy. but seewantro iz the bestest!


----------



## AquaticRex

ring ring ring ring ring,
BANANA phone!!!
:bunny17:


----------

